# Bobcat mini excavator x-change problem



## guido (May 13, 2001)

Okay, I lied in my last post. I said we never had any problems, but we did just a few nights ago. It might have been from operator use though (More than likely with our guys!) and that why I wanted to see if anyone else had the same problem.

The quick exchange system on our Bobcat mini-excavator just stopped locking itself in one night. We use it a lot to go from the hammer back over to a bucket, and we switch out our buckets a lot depending on the job. A piece of the steel arm that catches the lock mechanisim wore out. We had to stick a piece of metal in there and it worked. SO we welded a piece of 1/4 steel to this little thumb and it works fine again after a little grinding.

I was wondering if anyone else had this problem besides us. Like I said, it could just be the abuse it takes, because we do run it almost around the clock.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We have not had any problem with our X-change. But the problem that we have had in the teeth on the bucket. They just keep braking off. We are ready to put on permenent teeth and throw the bolt on ones in the trash.

1999 Bobcat 334


----------

